# Radio Upgrade



## Guy B (Apr 29, 2015)

Hey guys, not that it's a high priority on restoring my 68 GTO vert......I was wondering what your thoughts are as far as stereo systems for these classic cars. No, not one of those banging systems....something that will have really good sound with the top down. I want to keep it "Old School" but can't help wanting to take advantage of the new tech in car audio today.

I appreciate any feedback.....Thanks!


----------



## margozzi (Nov 29, 2013)

There are lots of aftermarket radios that try to look like the original but are modern. Sadly, when I looked around a few months ago, the choices for 68 are almost 0. it is a one year radio sadly. There was one company that said they were going to make one. I could dig though my emails if you like. I can't vouch for how they sound as i stuck with a stock AM radio.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I bought an AM/FM cassette player from KMART and it had adjustable knobs so I was able to put it in without mod'ing the dash at all.


----------



## margozzi (Nov 29, 2013)

The trouble isn't so much the distance between the knobs. There is a thin separator that goes through the middle of the rectangular cut out. So it is more like two narrow rectangles rather than a single rectangular opening.


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

I used to have this sort of hack job. AM/FM CD player wired to 2 speakers that sat on the back seat. The radio was strapped to a piece of wood which was screwed into the bottom of the dash thru existing holes. Served me well for years. Then someone on this board mentioned a Bluetooth speaker. I now have one which has piece of Velcro on the back to hold it to the carpet of the tranny hump (no console). I make up a playlist or use an existing one on my iPhone and stream it to the speaker. Works fine. I can stick the speaker under the seat if I don't want it seen.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I've seen people put a radio in the glove box or under the seat or dash and then use a remote to control it.


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

Rukee said:


> I've seen people put a radio in the glove box or under the seat or dash and then use a remote to control it.


In 1968 or so, we cut the back out of our '67's glove box to install an 8 track tape player. One night my old man picked me up from a ship in my mom's '60 T-Bird. I asked where was the GTO. Seems my little brother was inserting a tape into the player and took his eyes off the road for a second. A car in front of him slowed to make a right turn but hadn't quite completed it when my brother hit him from behind. Like Rukee says, get a remote....


----------



## cmoore1953 (Feb 22, 2016)

Don't know if you have found a solution for your stereo yet but if not, check out Original Parts Group stereos at www.opgi.com. They offer a variety of replacement systems that fit the original space in your dash without having to butcher things up. Can't speak for the quality. I am considering one for my 70 LeMans GT.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

I put a RetroSound in my '67 and a dual cone in the dash and rear package shelf locations.
CD player is in the glovebox and the connector for an IPod is just tucked under the dash so I can pull it down and set the IPod on the tranny hump if I was ever to get one.
CDs are in a holder on the visor, I only have pre '68 cds in the car, Grand Funk collection etc.
CD player quit working the other day, reseated the connector and it's all good.


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

The PO had put in a custom auto sound stereo 10 cd changer in trunk am-fm...

Works good looks kinda period but no digital.....did not want to rip it all out, but it had 3x5 speakers in back, sound was weak.

So I just put in Out of Sight Audio....mounts anywhere I put in trunk.....all controls off your IPhone or any Bluetooth device. Took out the wimp speakers put in 6x9 in back and custom kick panel speakers in front.

You wire into existing speakers, now stereo works the same, and bluetooth plays any playlist you have.....never went under the dash to do it...been there many times.

Sound quality is great....have an I phone mount up front....really nice and it is all hidden.....no wires to plug in either....and you can keep your original radio tied in or not....it works with or without it....your radio does not even have to be turned on to use the OOSA....

Called the owner direct, see his web..nice helpful, fast ship...speakers all came from custom autosound:nopity:


----------



## Guy B (Apr 29, 2015)

Cool.....Thanks!


----------



## Billybobracing (Nov 24, 2016)

I found a good deal on a Retrosound unit on Amazon. My dash was already cut up, all I had to do was clean up the edges of the opening and slightly modify one of the supplied bezels and it looks and sounds great. It doesn't have the Bluetooth option, just an auxiliary cable that I ran into the glovebox. Too bad I can't find a way to post photos through the app.
Cheers
Bill


----------

